# Spec V looses power at night



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Don't think I'm nuts. The wrench at the dealer has seen this happen. At night my V runs like it has about 50 hp. It doesn't surge sputter cough nothing strange. When the cruise control is turned on the set light flashes and can't be engaged or turned off. The wrench put a tester on it. There are no error codes and all of the readings are normal. It started doing this twice for a short distance. It does it constantly now. 
Has anyone had this problem and what was the cure? The wrench hasn't a clue.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

:wtf: that makes no sense to me


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

WTF! Does it run in the day good and the night bad?

Are you sure? Maybe your just getting some bad vibes...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Runs great in the daytime. It isn't like, gee I don't think running quite right at night. It will bearly keep up with traffic. It just feels like a 100 hp was turned off. The wrench is taking it home again tonight. He's going to try some other things with it. I haven't done anything to the electronics that could induce a problem. It does have an AEM CAI. With and without the snorkle, vacuum is good. So the filter isn't plugged. Humidity? Runs in the rain during the day no problem, dry at night looses power. Go figure.
I'm an electronic technician with my AA in elctro-mechanical engineering. All else being eliminated, it must be the lights.
If they can't fix it, I guess I'll to trade it off when the sun shines.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Seriously that is F*ing weird...if you can't fix it with an electro-mechanical degree...then I don't think anyone here knows what it will be! 
F* that and sell it for parts man!

Well if you are really serious about getting it fixed, then start from scratch again.
Whats the difference between night and day?
List...
1.) Light!
2.) Colder at night than day(temperature)

Where do you live? A high altitude? or low altitude?
Does it snow there? Is it cold there?
Did you install some sort of light sensor on your ser recently?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Have your alternator changed, One of my old GXE's did that very
same thing except ABS,Brake,airbag, SES lights were coming on
at night, daytime was fine.....OHHh and lost power too. injectors
work on an electrical pulse...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

The dealers wrench is working on it. He has it again tonight. He called the Nissan rep for any ideas. 
This is really an odd problem. I was hoping it wasn't a one of a kind.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Are there any photosensors on your SER?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

solar energy


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe you have a solar powered car and you don't know it. It probably has something to do with the lights being on and the wiring.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *Have your alternator changed, One of my old GXE's did that very
> same thing except ABS,Brake,airbag, SES lights were coming on
> at night, daytime was fine.....OHHh and lost power too. injectors
> work on an electrical pulse...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

It may be fixed. The computer was reprogrammed. The tech told me of the woes of the CAI. Oil can collect on the MAF sensor. Try cleaning it . Nissan won't pay for a new MAF sensor because of the CAI. Blah Blah Blah.
I cleaned the sensor and went for a ride. 500 feet and I turn on the headlights. Within the next 1/4 mile the problem is back. I turn off the lights and it feels like NOS kicked in. All of the power is back. I try turning on the A/C, window defrost and fan on high. No problem. Turn on the lights and I loose power. Try fogs off no effect.
I check out the lights. The left rear brake light socket is melted. I break the bulb removing it. Put in a new bulb and drive ten miles with no problem. No some reason the light was drawing too much current to melt the socket. Best guess the bulb tail and brake filaments were both on at the same time and causing some sort of a feed back bug to the computer and melting the socket.
The cure was as weird as the symptoms


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

must be a daywalker then............


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

you ought to report that... might get you a 25% discount on your next nissan... LOL. congratulations and good detective work!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I can honestly say I've never heard of a burnt out/shorted bulb doing that...great job on figuring it out too! That problem was something else...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ahhhhhh! Now it makes sense...Your loosing power...because something is F*ed up with the wiring..
Your electrical current from the alternator is going somewhere else...or maybe your alternator is F*ed up permanent..

Check out the wiring for short circuit...or get alternator fixed..


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

well I'll be damned....


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That's weird, maybe it has a sleep cycle like we do? Next time leave the car in the garage till like 6pm to let it rest. THEN take it out. Hope this helps!  

:balls: 
Seriously i have no idea what it is. What's on at night thats not on in the day? IF it's the lights then try turning them off for just a LITTLE bit and see how they respond.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *well I'll be damned.... *


LOL hahaha should of listen to DwnTyme the whole time...  

lol


> well I'll be damned...


lol that cracks me up  ^^^


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

ha haha hahaha a 
That's really wierd, It should have blown a fuse.......


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

Never heard of it running slower at night!! My spec v runs faster when its colder at night...The only thing i can think of is resetting the ecu. Easiest way remove the battery cable..Your cai should be making u run faster..Dont know if this will help?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Furocious Spec V said:


> *Never heard of it running slower at night!! My spec v runs faster when its colder at night...The only thing i can think of is resetting the ecu. Easiest way remove the battery cable..Your cai should be making u run faster..Dont know if this will help? *



Dude, his problem was solved...

quote: Dirt Ball
I check out the lights. The left rear brake light socket is melted. I break the bulb removing it. Put in a new bulb and drive ten miles with no problem. No some reason the light was drawing too much current to melt the socket. Best guess the bulb tail and brake filaments were both on at the same time and causing some sort of a feed back bug to the computer and melting the socket.
The cure was as weird as the symptoms


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhk sorry dude...now i know what to look 4 if my car is slow at night


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

It's cool...


----------

